#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Inventor and Autocad designer in Athens

## HRStrategy

Our client, a Dutch engineering company, with about 120 employees and 10 years of experience in the Netherlands, is currently expanding its local branch in Athens, Greece, and wishes to hire an Inventor Designer.
*The Job*
 As an Inventor Designer, you are responsible for the independent setup of models and drawings – to develop the concepts into detailed designs and convey how they should be built and used.
You offer valuable input to the project team in the conceptualization and development of a design, shaping engineering challenges to functional designs.
An Inventor Designer typically works on a wide range of projects and fills an important role within the project team, being responsible for different design aspects such as generating 2D/3D modeling and fabrication drawings.
The fast-paced projects require your involvement from design to construction, which provides a quick and satisfying reward for your team efforts.
This is why we are looking for true team players with real dedication that can also work with independence when required.

*Job requirements* 
Degree in a technical field.
1-3 years of drafting work experience.
Skilled in using relevant drafting tools (Inventor and AutoCAD – both 3D and 2D).
Solid understanding of technical know-how.
Communicative team player, who also masters the Greek and English language.
Sense of responsibility, ready to make the difference in your team.
Enthusiastic, driven and willing to work in the start-up environment of a new branch.


Please send your cv in English in Microsoft Word format at: info@hrstrategy.gr mentioning the job title.

----------

